
Why Optimistic Merging Works Better - c-rack
http://hintjens.com/blog:106
======
marcinkuzminski
Interesting, but isn't this a source of "fixing a typo" type of commits ? And
making the VCS project history messy ?

~~~
PieterH
Yes, you get people fixing each others' typos. This is rather wonderful...
rather than demand perfection from people, and punish them for making mistakes
or not having all the right knowledge, it turns this to advantage. People
complement each others' weaknesses and form powerful teams.

This isn't wishful thinking... we see this all the time. The Git history
documents these interactions.

It does sometimes make it harder to cherry pick patches to backport to old
releases. Yet that's a minor cost compared to the benefits of getting more,
and happier, contributors.

